# Eutrophierung wegen Seerosen?



## linny (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr 

ich bin ganz neu hier und hoffe einfach mal, dass ihr mir helfen könnt und meine Frage nicht allzu dumm ist 

also es geht erstmal nicht um meinen teich sondern um einen in unserem dorf, den ich im rahmen meiner facharbeit untersuchen muss.

der besitzer (Vorsitzender des Angelvereins, der dort angelt) erzählte mir, dass der teich wegen der vielen Seerosen gefährdet ist zu verlanden bzw auch zu eutrophieren und dass der teich deshalb schonmal ausgebaggert wurde, um die seerosen loszuwerden.

also das mit der verlandung leuchtet selbst mir noch ein.....das mit der eutrophierung zu erst auch weil ich vereinfacht dachte : große pflanzenmasse ~> viele nährstoffe ~> eutrophierung.
jetzt hab ich aber eigentlich überall eher das gegenteil gelesen, nämlich, dass die seerosen sehr viele nährstoffe aufnehmen und dem kreislauf entnehmen und anderen pflanzen licht wegnehmen, sodass davon nicht viele wachsen können...das wäre ja eigentlich positiv.

könnt ihr mir bitte helfen wo mein denkfehler liegt? ich wäre euch sehr dankbar 

liebe grüße
linny


----------



## Mattis (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eutrophierung wegen Seerosen?*

Hallo

Ich verstehe das soie Seerosen nehmen den Unterwasserpflanzen das Licht weg,die können nicht mehr wachsen,verbrauchen somit keine Nährstoffe mehr und dann kommt es zur 
Eutrophierung

Die Seerosen alleine können ja nicht genug Nährstoffe aufnehmen und Sauerstoff geben sie soweit ich weiss auch nicht ans Wasser ab.


----------



## linny (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eutrophierung wegen Seerosen?*

hey, danke für die so schnelle antwort.
aber ist es nicht auch so, dass, wenn keine unterwasserpflanzen da sind, weniger nähstoffe im krieslauf sind? denn wenn sie nicht wachsen können, sterben sie logischer weise auch nicht ab, so können von ihnen keine nährstoffe in den kreislauf eintreten...


----------



## Mattis (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eutrophierung wegen Seerosen?*

Hi

Nein die Nährstoffe kommen auf anderen Wegen in den Teich(Blätter,Fischkot,abgestorbene Pflanzenteile usw.Und dann freuen sich die Algen


----------



## red clouds (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eutrophierung wegen Seerosen?*

Durch die Seerosenblätter kommt weniger Licht in den See => weniger Unterwasserpflanzen=> weniger Sauerstoff am Grund => Destruenten, die Sauerstoff benötigen, um den Detritus in Nährsalze umzuwandeln werden weniger => Verlandung, da tote Biomasse nach unten sinkt und kaum abgebaut wird
Und: weniger Unterwasserpflanzen => Anreicherung von Nährsalzen im See (Eutrophierung)

Das Problem dabei ist ganz einfach, dass durch die vielen Seerosen insgesamt weniger Pflanzen (besonders Phytoplankton) im See Platz finden, da es ihnen an Licht fehlt.


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eutrophierung wegen Seerosen?*

Hallo Linny.

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen... 

Daher hier meine Ansicht:
Seerosen sind Starkzehrer und wuchern bei guten Bedingungen ordentlich. Vor allem die namenlosen Hybridsorten machen dem scherzhaften Beinamen "Nilpferdfutter" alle Ehre.

Die Seerosen nehmen hauptsächlich über die Wurzeln Nährstoffe auf. D.h. Ammonium wird von ihnen weniger verwertet. Dies würden normalerweise die Unterwasserpflanzen verbrauchen, jedoch sind die in Angelteichen nicht immer willkommen...

Dass der Teich wegen der Seerosen eutrophiert ist so eine Aussage für sich. 
Wikipedia definiert den Begriff ja im engeren Sinne so 





> ... wird unter Eutrophierung die vom Menschen verursachte Erhöhung des Nährstoffangebotes, besonders von Nitrat und Phosphat, in Gewässern verstanden. Dies erfolgt durch den Zufluss der Nährstoffe aus Abwässern oder durch den Eintrag aus gedüngten landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen. Eutrophierung hat eine Erhöhung der Primärproduktion zur Folge, dieser folgt bei starker Eutrophierung eine hohe Sauerstoffzehrung  im Gewässer.





> Im Anschluss an die pflanzliche Biomasse steigt auch die Biomasse der Konsumenten und Destruenten. Damit steigt auch die Menge an organischem Material, das zu Boden sinkt (sedimentiert).In diesem Bereich (Profundal) steigt durch den mikrobiellen Abbau der organischen Substanz der Sauerstoffverbrauch (Sauerstoffzehrung). Sinkt die Sauerstoffkonzentration im Wasser unter 1 mg/l, so erfolgt eine weitere Phosphatfreisetzung aus dem Sediment (Phosphatmobilisierung).


Quelle

Ich denke, der Cheffe verwechselt ein wenig Ursache und Wirkung. 
Die Seerosen wachsen wegen des hohen Nährstoffangebotes (Schlamm). Erst wenn es im Spätherbst zum Absterben der gesamten pflanzenlichen Biomasse kommt, wird das Gewässer mit langsam wieder freiwerdenden Nährstoffen überflutet. Sobald dann im Frühjahr die Temperaturen ansteigen, beginnen auch die Mikroorganismen immer stärker mit ihrer Zersetzungsarbeit und verbrauchen dabei den für die Fische wichtigen Sauerstoff.
Sie arbeiten aber auch im Winter kontinuierlich weiter, weshalb eine lange geschlossene Eisdecke ohne Sauerstoffeintrag (Unterwasserpflanzen) auf Dauer tödlich für die Fische ist. 

Das ursächliche Problem ist aber eben nicht die Seerose, sondern die Nährstoffe. Nur wird man diese in einem Angelteich recht schlecht unter Kontrolle bekommen, wenn man kaum Pflanzen darin haben möchte. :?
Dazu kommt sicherlich noch zulaufendes Wasser aus kaum zu kontrollierenden Quellen, dass ebenfalls Nährstoffe in den Teich bringen dürfte.
Solange die Nitritwerte im Rahmen bleiben, hat man ohne Pflanzen eben eine grüne, undurchsichtige "Brühe", aber den Fischen schadet dies weniger. Erst der Sauerstoffverbrauch (vor allem nachts/kurz vor Sonnenaufgang, wenn keine Neuproduktion erfolgt) bringt solche Systeme ins Wanken bis hin zum Umkippen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eutrophierung wegen Seerosen?*

Hi,

Eutrophierungen (Algenbrühe) in Angelteichen haben meißt einen ganz gewichtigen Grund Und zwar hauptsächlichl zu viele Fische:beten (Fische fressen z.B die zum Algenabbau erforderlichen Wasserflöhe - Unterwasserpflanzen werden meißt  entfernt da man beim Angeln darin hängen bleibt - die Algen sterben irgendwann ab und sedimentieren am Boden (mit dem ganzen Fischkot). Seerosen wuchern in so einem Boden dann natürlich extrem

MfG Frank


----------

